# Etec Linkage Adjustment



## stripset (May 7, 2012)

I have an 08 etec 50. Recently(previous owner experienced some similar issues) I have had difficulty with the motor engaging reverse. When flushing and launching it will catch reverse without any issue, but after running the motor, it will miss reverse and go directly into the neutral rev. I have removed the cowling and both the thrill and shift linkage seem to be functioning properly(again this is out of the water, which it has never missed reverse). I will say that when you push the throttle into forward it is a clean uniform swing with the control arm, but when shifting into reverse there is a VERY slight flare in the plate that connects the linkage. It's only reverse that has been affected by this. Has anyone had a similar issue, or can advise on the appropriate linkage adjustment to correct this issue? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

